# Bindings for Yes Standard



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Got to be Nows - and for a good reason - the same people are involved in both brands (as far as I know?) so they gotta fit well. Not sure of the correct model though? Maybe Pilots or Drives?

I do like RE:Flex bindings though and have Diodes on my PYL. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Check out Angry Snowboarder's website, there is a bunch of 2018 binding reviews listed. Ask Avran a question if you are still unsure after the reviews. Someone mentioned he frequents this forum as Burton Avenger (I suggest donating to his effort and time on patreon or paypal since he does great work). TJ & Kevin on Board Archive/Snowboard Pro Camp is another good source.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah I have checked his stuff before for reviews and it's always been really helpful. I didn't know you could donate but I will do that for sure, it's so hard to find objective reviews.

I'll go through his 2018 NOW ones and see if anything jumps out at me!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I write the binding reviews. Defintely poke around but I would seek out the Drive, Recon, and Select from Now, but also look for the Flux XF, Rome Targa and D.O.D., and the Bent Metal Solution.

If you have any further questions on the binding reviews you can ask there or pm me here, whatever works.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I write the binding reviews. Defintely poke around but I would seek out the Drive, Recon, and Select from Now, but also look for the Flux XF, Rome Targa and D.O.D., and the Bent Metal Solution.
> 
> If you have any further questions on the binding reviews you can ask there or pm me here, whatever works.


D.o.D.s are a great binding and they're practically being given away these days!


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome, I'll just hunt down one of those options. Have found a few DODs as suggested and they look great / are on sale. Skate tech from NOW sounds like an interesting concept. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone know how the NOW Pilot/Brigade compares with the Select? I found a good deal on those but I'm not really sure what the comparison is. Assuming they are too soft...


----------

